# Training with iron deficiency anemia



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

I've recently been diagnosed with iron deficiency anemia.

I've recently got back into the saddle after a long break (4-5 years) from riding due to health issues. Whilst my doctor says "slow low stress riding" is OK, I'm wondering if anyone has some advice on how to make my training meaningful?

By meaningful, I mean being ready to compete in Cat 5 races in a few months time. Yes, Cat 5 is nothing spectacular, but I do need something to aim for!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> I've recently been diagnosed with iron deficiency anemia.
> 
> I've recently got back into the saddle after a long break (4-5 years) from riding due to health issues. Whilst my doctor says "slow low stress riding" is OK, I'm wondering if anyone has some advice on how to make my training meaningful?
> 
> By meaningful, I mean being ready to compete in Cat 5 races in a few months time. Yes, Cat 5 is nothing spectacular, but I do need something to aim for!


Does taking iron supplements help at all?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

What did your Dr. prescribe to fix the problem?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Was your aenemia sudden, or did you slowly progress to the anemic point? Probably you will need your iron levels to rise back to near-normal values before you can train properly. I am not a haematologist or doctor of any form, but you need solid iron levels for red blood cell production and if your RBC count is low you won't be able to ride very hard. I say keep the rides low in intensity and duration until you have significant improvement in your bloodwork.

Around 5 years ago, I had a teammate who for no apparent reason had a sudden iron-deficiency right at the beginning of the season (March). He ended up taking some iron supplementation (shots I think), took a few weeks easy and then raced Redlands about 5 weeks after his initial problems, kind of crazy but he got through it and by mid-May he was riding quite well.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

My anemia was sudden, yet unsure of the cause.

I'm on a "complex" iron supplement and a high protein diet. My doctor wants me to take it easy for 6-8 weeks, yet that will take me into October and I'm getting itchy feet to ride.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Listen to your doctor. I would, however, seek a 2nd opinion from a sports doctor, though. You can usually train, albeit not as hard, while iron deficient. But really, listen to your dr.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Black Strap Molasses*



Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> My anemia was sudden, yet unsure of the cause.
> 
> I'm on a "complex" iron supplement and a high protein diet. My doctor wants me to take it easy for 6-8 weeks, yet that will take me into October and I'm getting itchy feet to ride.


Add this to your diet...


----------

